# Java und MySQL



## p-flash (17. Apr 2008)

Hi,

von Java aus soll auf eine MySQL-Datenbank zugegriffen werden. Muss dazu auf dem Rechner unbedingt ein MySQL-Server installiert sein oder ist es möglich die Datenbank als "Datei" dem Java-Programm beizulegen, wie es bei Access-Datenbanken zum Beispiel der Fall ist.

Ich möchte vermeiden, auf jedem Rechner extra MySQL zu installieren, damit das Programm läuft.

Danke schonmal...

p-flash


----------



## tfa (17. Apr 2008)

Ich glaube kaum, dass das mit MySQL geht. 
Muss denn auf jedem Client ein DB-Server laufen? Wenn ja, schau dir mal eine der leichtgewichtigen Java-RDBMS an, wie z.B. Derby oder HSQLDB.


----------



## Gast (18. Apr 2008)

du brauchst einen mysql server auf den alle zugreifen, oder du installierst auf jedem client ne db. ist aber doof.

oder du nimmst access, da haste deine db in einer datei und alles is einfacher


----------



## p-flash (18. Apr 2008)

Hmm...Access ist soweit ich weiß Kostenpflichtig, richtig? Schaue mir mal Derby und HSQLDB an. Vielleicht ist da ja was für mich dabei. 

Danke!

p-flash


----------



## robertpic71 (18. Apr 2008)

Es gab erst vor kurzem einen Thread zu diesem Thema:

Welche Datenbank...

/Robert


----------



## maki (18. Apr 2008)

Access? Pfui...


----------



## p-flash (19. Apr 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schau dir mal eine der leichtgewichtigen Java-RDBMS an, wie z.B. Derby oder HSQLDB.



Kann man Derby bzw. HSQLDB als Datei einfach hinzufügen?

p-flash


----------



## HoaX (20. Apr 2008)

ja


----------

